# Furry Pawn Stars pawn shop RP (NSFW)



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

Pawn Stars pawn shop rp looking to fill the following characters:

Rick Harrison 
Old man
Big hoss
Chum lee
The black guy at the front door who is actually very nice in person 
Customers 

How is pawn stars NSFW, I dont know, it's has furries in it, any thing with furries is either NSFW or turns to NSFW beacuse furries ruin everything


----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)

lol this is one of the best Ideas I've ever seen!


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The black guy at the front door who is actually very nice in person


With snow-white teeth and a thick Liberian accent?  Count me in!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> With snow-white teeth and a thick Liberian accent?  Count me in!


Like he might not seem like an important character but he did say hello to me when I went into the shop, so his spot deserves to be in this rp


----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm Rick Harrisson and this is my pawnshop!


----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)

this is the only quote he can say in the entire RP


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

Ok so here's what we got so far:

Rick Harrison: @Nimilex
Old man: spot open
Big hoss: spot open
Chum lee: spot open
The black guy at the front door who is actually very nice in person: @connortheskunk

Customers:
@-..Legacy..- probably selling a vintage bike and some war memorabilia
@Sarachaga selling curtans and pokemon collectables


----------



## Pompadork (Dec 11, 2017)

Can I be the guy that calls in asking about Battletoads every other day?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 12, 2017)

Can I watch? Lol


----------

